# Cults Brick and Lime Works, Fife, December 2008



## RichardB (Dec 29, 2008)

Cults has looked derelict for as long as I can remember but it was actually active until quite recently. In addition to the works explored here there were quarries, mines, a private railway and even two canals. The Brick Works and Lime Works closed in 2004 according to an employee I met on a previous explore. 

Visited with Zimbob. 

This looks like a chaotic and badly composed shot, and it is, but it's actually representative of the site in general.











Light at the end of the tunnel





The machine that makes the actual bricks. It doesn't look to have been a very quick process.










There was a lot of this sort of thing lying around.





I'm not sure what this machine makes but it's by appointment to the Queen.



































Zimbob wasn't convinced this ladder was securely fixed. He was even less convinced when he saw the top. Normally he sends Bryag to check these things out.





Does anybody know what these things are? I don't have a close up but Zimbob might.





Stainless welding.





Radio. 





Close-up of the brick machine





Finally, at no extra cost, a view into one of the mine entrances.





I'm sure Zimbob will have some pictures to add when he returns from cementing the Auld Alliance.


----------



## foz101 (Dec 29, 2008)

Nice. A few details there I don't remember seeing when I went, although it was a late summer evening so time was pushed.

Can you pinpoint the mine entrance on FE? More and more appear every time people go!


----------



## Seahorse (Dec 29, 2008)

RichardB said:


> Does anybody know what these things are? I don't have a close up but Zimbob might.



They are mattresses. I shit you not. 

They are used in the oil and gas industry. Made up of concrete blocks with polyprop rope threaded through them, they are used as protection for covering pipelines, so that other pipelines can be laid on top. And also for supporting pipelines where the seabed is a tad dodgy. They are usually lowered by crane and positioned either by divers grabbing hold and aligning them, or more usually by ROV.

We put quite a few of them down in the Gulf of Mexico a couple of years back. In 3,000 metres of water. I'll see if I can find any underwater piccies for you.

Oh, and they are excellent for putting in the gateways of fields where they offer protection from horses , tractors and the like churning up the ground. Now all I gotta do is figure how to get hold of some. 

e.g. 1...


----------



## RichardB (Dec 29, 2008)

I had a look on Flash Earth but I'd be guessing, you can't see much for the trees. I can take you to it anytime you like. 

About here. It's not hard to find. There is another one along here, and the road to that one seems to run on top of another tunnel, you can see into it through gaps in the banking. Those are the only two I have been able to find recently, although I've found a few more in the past. There is also a shaft in the woods near the first one, which I think I've posted before.


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 29, 2008)

I don't know what it is about quarries/brick/lime works, but I love these places. They've all got their differences, and this one's great. Excellent stuff.


----------



## zimbob (Jan 4, 2009)

I'll pop up some of mine 

First signs..






The 'Cumflow' 






Switches 
















Wheely (and tracky!) stuff 
















Overviews from on high 











This places raison d'etre :






A few random shots of the site...





















And a wee self-portrait 





​


----------



## Seahorse (Jan 4, 2009)

RichardB said:


> I'm not sure what this machine makes but it's by appointment to the Queen.



Why has nobody beaten me to it with the schoolboy humour????

Oh, well. Somebody has to do it...

CUM FLOW. Fnar, Fnar. 

OOPS. I WAS beaten (excuse pun) to it. I should have waited until Zimbob's pics had FINISHED.


----------



## foz101 (Jan 4, 2009)

Like the hat zimbob, my 3 year old daughter has one just like it....


----------



## zimbob (Jan 4, 2009)

foz101 said:


> Like the hat zimbob, my 3 year old daughter has one just like it....



Such a stylish child 

It's a 'reverse-stealth' thing


----------



## Pincheck (Jan 5, 2009)

Nice set of pictures Guys Just be careful if you go into the Mine its deep and complex and very easy to get turned around there are a number of entrances as well. Part of it is flooded and possible section thats got bad air I spent 5 -7 hours down there with V70,N0.6 Wolfism and cubanblood hound last year and its a bit duanting Make sure you let people know when yourt going and when you will be back out, Much the same as hillwalking.


----------



## spacepunk (Jan 8, 2009)

I love this place, always manage to find something new.
Great stuff there guys and ditto what Pincheck said. We went into one of the mines further up the road, got about 50 feet in to it and were completely disorientated.


----------

